# Edmonton Guitar Show 2015



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just starting to assemble the elements for this years Edmonton Guitar Show. After a hiatus in 2014 you can look for this in the fall of 2015.

working on venue options now.

Going to meet with a variety of main stream vendors at the NAMM show in LA later this week. The Canadian "meet and greet " soiree at the CMT party. 

Gary


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Glad to hear someone is picking this up. My cousin and I were thinking something along the same lines but I'm happy to see you got out ahead of us.


----------



## Kirk Hiltz (Jan 31, 2015)

This sounds great looking forward to it.


----------



## bvkille (Jul 17, 2015)

..glad to hear. Loved them...any dates yet??

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sept 27th at the Italian Cultural Centre off St Albert Trail.

we have posters around town and the new website should be active in the next day or two. New Facebook page and twitter feed.


the current vendors will be listed on all the above.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well hopefully someone posts some pictures.
I don't think I can make it up there for it


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like I will be able to make this one.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Am going to try and make this. My wife has relatives in Edmonton we can visit and I owe GC member _*bluzfish*_ beer and wings for a speaker he freecycled my way.

Regards,


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

New Website went online last night.

www.edmontonguitarshow.com

there should be many updates and additions over the next few weeks. Really looking forward to meeting some new people and seeing some cool stuff.

We have exhibitor registration information on the site as well.

cheers!


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

So only 4 weeks till the Edmonton Guitar Show . If you check out our website, you can see the current list of vendors. There are still 4 or 5 to add i believe. Seems i'm still getting new calls a couple times a week. There are some new manufacturers i had never heard of before and i have seen some custom guitars from one of the vendors. Very Impressive.

Our friends at Noise Supply have graciously offered to supply some door prizes . I would like to thank Brett for his participation and sponsorship . 

The buzz is out there. We have posters around many venues in the city and our new Facebook site has regular updates.

we really look forward to this years show!!


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Only 3 weeks till the Edmonton Guitar Show.

met with the venue this past week to work on some logistics . Time to start finalizing the table/room layout make sure everyone has the space they need. 

Gonna be good.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

looking forward to it.

i missed the last 2, hopefully i can make it out to this one.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

So some folks were speaking on another thread regarding guitar set ups. While we have a number of builders at this years show we have no folks that are in the show purely as guitar technicians . It seems odd . We have done a lot of posters, emails, Facebook stuff, word of mouth.

where are you guys ? sounds like there is a real need for this .

www.edmontonguitarshow.com


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

limelight65 said:


> So some folks were speaking on another thread regarding guitar set ups. While we have a number of builders at this years show we have no folks that are in the show purely as guitar technicians . It seems odd . We have done a lot of posters, emails, Facebook stuff, word of mouth.
> 
> where are you guys ? sounds like there is a real need for this .
> 
> www.edmontonguitarshow.com


really unfortunate how few good techs are here in edmonton.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey guys , we are 6 days to show time.

floor plan delivers to the venue tomorrow , vendor laminates done, door prizes amassed, posters out and Facebook ads doing well. got the crew lined up to get everyone in and set up. Venue arranging the concessions.

all we need now is a bunch of smiling attendees to check out what all these vendors are building, selling, etc.

this should be a lot of fun!!

pics to follow.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

limelight65 said:


> So some folks were speaking on another thread regarding guitar set ups. While we have a number of builders at this years show we have no folks that are in the show purely as guitar technicians . It seems odd . We have done a lot of posters, emails, Facebook stuff, word of mouth.
> 
> where are you guys ? sounds like there is a real need for this .


I don't really know what Edmonton has to offer for guitar techs, but if you're looking for amp techs at the show - I highly recommend Chuck at C4 Soundworks (780-478-8160). Good dude, incredibly knowledgeable, and always fair. He's worked on a few of my amps and cabs (he'd probably be mad at me if he knew I sold my Vox), I've also seen him at previous guitar shows. Might be worth seeing, if it's not too late, if he is perhaps interested in a booth.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

I've known him for 20 years. Met him when he worked for FM Systems.
He's a smart guy.

he was in the last show but i have left both voice voice messages and email messages for him and have not heard back. I think he may be working for the city of edm in a contract role and just may be super busy.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This sounds like an awesome event!

:applouse:


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

come on up. 45 minutes away.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Just read that our member "bluzfish" (Eric) passed away a short time ago.
Maybe a collection at this venue, to the Heart and Stroke Foundation, in Erics' honour might be appropriate?

Regards,


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

while i am all for donations to these great causes ( i had a serious heart problem 5 years back) , its a tough thing to put together at a public event at the last minute. People become very wary of the " collection " . As i am the guy in charge i don't want to create any controversy of " did the money actually get to the cause?". 

i encourage people to provide support for worthy causes and did so myself last week at Tushfest in Edmonton. The difference is that they are a registered non profit with some history of doing this. Their model is all about fund raising .


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Bring on the pics!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I stopped in for about 45 minutes or so early on and wandered around drooling over this and that. I spoke to a few exhibitors about their products as there was plenty of stuff I had never seen (especially all of the pedals and stuff like that...I'm still a newb) and they were more than happy to fill me in what their stuff did, how it all worked, and why I had to have it. 

I'm sorry I couldn't stay a little longer but I did enjoy myself and I'll be sure to go again next year.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was in and out pretty quickly, mid afternoon - the old fellas' bluegrass band was playing when I left. I dislike crowds so the tight aisles really pissed me off. I talked to 2 vendors for a minute or two, saw nobody I knew, and bolted. I was probably there 20 minutes if that.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

another year come and another year missed.

I was out at the Santa's Anonymous Toy Run in the morning/afternoon and we got rained on. by the time I got home to change into something dryer it was just about the end of the show so I never made it out. shame, but oh well.


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll have pics up later tonight. 

Alex


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

we do have a bunch of pics up on our Facebook page.https://www.facebook.com/edmontonguitarshow/photos_stream

lots more to come and they will be on the website this week sometime.

a lot of fun.I was there at 6:45 in the morning to open the doors and get things going. Show opened at 10. Ended at 5 pm. strike was quick thankfully because i was beat.

we are already planning for 2016.


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

As promised...


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

Couple more pics


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some of the same vendors as the Calgary show--like Winston & Fidel--making me want a cigarbox guitar.
Some other stuff too.

Cool pictures.
Thanks


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone know who was selling the Z28 and how much they were asking?


----------

